# Wasserkühlungsblock für Gigabyte Aorus RTX 2060/2070/2080/SUPER/OC/Windforce



## HyperKill (10. Mai 2022)

Hätte einen Wasserkühlungsblock ( P/N: BS-GIG2080S-PA) für verschiedene Versionen der oben genannten  Modelle  zu verkaufen.


----------

